# hydraulic lines hwh



## roar_co (Jun 19, 2006)

howdy all 
i have a 93 pace arrow 33L. i have the 110 hwh hydraulic lift set up. i have to replace 2 hoses. the main one from the pump to the manual controls. and the one from control to lr jack.
was wondering if it is like the brakes where i would have to bleed them after putting the new lines on.Is there anything i need to do or look for while changeing hoses out? 

thanx in advance
Kevin   ROAR_co


----------



## racefan (Jun 19, 2006)

hydraulic lines hwh

Should work fine but make sure you fill before using and check it after you put them up and down a few times


----------



## Johnny-O (Jun 21, 2006)

hydraulic lines hwh

Hi Roar, I've replaced quit a few HWH lines, and the factory says air in the JACK lines is not a problem. I've never tested this because I don't want to keep checking fluid levels as the air eventually bleeds back to the tank. I usually run my lines then use an old fashion oil can and pump the lines full of fluid before making my connections   Works for me.    LOL
                                                 The Boz


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jul 5, 2006)

Re: hydraulic lines hwh

That is a good idea.  You can also get a squeeze ball suction tool at an auto parts store.  Squeeze the ball, put the tube in the oil can, suck it full of oil, put it against the end of the hose and squeeze the oil into the line.  Either way you are going to reduce the amount of air in the lines if you fill them before making the final connection.


----------



## roar_co (Jul 6, 2006)

Re: hydraulic lines hwh

thanx for your ideas will try them asap! just got the hoses today and plan on putting them in next week!


----------



## tmarrs (Jul 18, 2006)

Re: hydraulic lines hwh

My hwh manual says it uses Dextron Trans fluid, and not to put any type of oil in the system.  I have found the pump, and I assume the silver thing on top is where I fill'er up, however it just turns and turns...  how does this thing come off?


----------

